

Russian Soyuz Rocket on Way to ISS Crashes in Siberia - aasarava
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/08/24/russia.rocket/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn

======
ColinWright
It's interesting comparing the text of this report from CNN with the text of
the BBC report submitted here earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921195>

According to the BBC the spacecraft was lost, according to CNN it crashed. It
reminds me of the different titling of some TV shows. The UK program
"Scrapheap Challenge" was renamed to "Junkyard Wars." No longer a challenge,
the media decided that the US audience reacts better to a war.

The language also sometimes reflects the expected audience knowledge, just as
the "Philosopher's Stone" becoming the "Sorcerer's Stone" in the US version of
the first Harry Potter book.

In these times of increasingly international business, we are perhaps reminded
that our web sites and advertising material might need to take these sorts of
differences into account. I've frequently found some US web sites to be overly
brash, or strident, but perhaps they're just catering for different
demographics.

Any other observations?

------
burgerbrain
Might want to add that the soyuz rocket was carring a progress spacecraft, not
a manned soyuz craft.

